# What brush/technique to match this?



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Got any ideas on this one guys? Looks almost like it has sand in it but I think it's the brush they used? They had a water leak in the plumbing so now I need to make the repair. Thanks for any input.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I just did a repair like this, Different texture though, I never thought of posting it for advice, Wish I had of now, It was just a spikey one but I struggled to copy it.

That one looks like a big brush, Like a wallpapering brush, Perhaps some sort of a broom it does look a little sandy too. Good luck.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I was thinking wallpaper brush also but I wanna get all the pro's opinions I can


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yup mason brush. Or wallpapering same dif. 

View attachment 21458


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Yup mason brush. Or wallpapering same dif.
> 
> View attachment 21458


Yes this brush. 
Roll thinned down joint compound on the ceiling with a 3/4" or 1" nap. Then try and mimic the brush strokes that you're trying to match. :thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks guys I will get that brush and give it a go, I'll post my results in this thread, I'll be doing the repair within the next week:thumbup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok the wallpaper brush did not work, it was easy enough to duplicate the swirl but it was just that, a swirl. There was not any aggregate or sand to match. So I'm thinking of a paint with the sand already in it, like a perilite? Anybody ever done this before? If you look at my third picture upper left corner that's what I'm going for as far as the roughness.


----------



## j&t drywall (Aug 13, 2014)

I've done a texture similar to the with the sand in it, I bought it at home depot. I think it was in a 2 gallon bucket and made by homax
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Homax-2-ga...Texture-Decorative-Wall-Finish-2417/204335576


----------

